# Clicking noise from steering column



## WESTERNMARYLAND16 (Mar 9, 2006)

Has anyone noticed a clicking noise coming from the steering column or instrument cluster. This usually occurs when the car is warming up, but I have noticed it other times as well


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (WESTERNMARYLAND16)*

How about being a little more specific.


----------



## ajabb (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (bravocharlie)*

i experienced something similar for the first time 2 days ago, sporadic clicking sound from under dash by steering column: sounded electrical rather then mechanical. hasnt returned since


----------



## WESTERNMARYLAND16 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (bravocharlie)*

It sounds a little like the clicking noise from the turn signal but not quite that loud. I get also what sounds like a electrical click when you accelerate.


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (WESTERNMARYLAND16)*

I have the same thing. Sounds like a clicking electrical noise under the steering column or under the dash. I also have my XM hardwired, with wires connected/stored under here, and so was thinking it might be something related - but now that others have same issue, perhaps not.
I have not noticed a pattern as to when this happens - does seem most prevalent when car is warming up and/or temps are in the 50s.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (Egginmydriveway)*

Yup same thing here....heard on a long trip back home to Cali last winter....told the dealer, they said they couldn't find it, doesn't show on the computer, guess we will just have to wait until something breaks for it to be solved.


----------



## Treg67k (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (joshieca)*

This has been discussed before and someone claimed that it is the relay for rear window heater. I doubt it; for me it sounds like noises from heat expansion.


----------



## BajaBeetle (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (Treg67k)*

The clicking is a relay but not for the rear defroster. Mine (a V6) clicks like mad sometimes like its trying to correct for something. There is no definite pattern but it seems to be more prevalent when the vehicle is either under load or when it is hot and humid outside. My guess is that it is a relay that has something to do with emissions.
Has anyone also heard the click followed by a very high tone that comes from under the hood for no reason at all? This seems to occur when its warm outside and the engine stone cold. Again, no definite pattern, it just "happens".


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (BajaBeetle)*

When I had a similar noise coming from the steering column, the dealer had to replace all the steering mechanism, good thing the car has a warranty cause this repair might cost more than the car.


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (touareg007)*

Can yopu please look up the exact cause from the repair slip? I'd like to get some details to troubleshoot/compare.
thx.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (Egginmydriveway)*

I've experienced this several times on my new 06 V8 but never wth my 04 V8. Best described as relays snapping closed and lasts for around one minute. No pattern. I have heard it on long trips as well as short, high temp and cold. Does not seem to be causing any problems.


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (Egginmydriveway)*

FYI: I got this relay clicking noise briefly after the 5,000 Mile Service. As soon as I hit the freeway and about 75 MPH. It eventually disappeared and has not returned. I'm now at 18K Miles.


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (Treg_John)*

I had this noise early on as well, it eventually disappeared w/o any repair. I have 37K now. I can't recall when it disappeared though. 
Gator


----------



## jmaee (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (WESTERNMARYLAND16)*

Yes, I had the same thing happen to me yesterday after taking my boyfriend's car through a car wash. It is a 2001 Passat wagon. He is convinced that something was jarred during the cleaning.
Even though the signal is in off position, it sounds like a faster sporadic noise of the same variety even though the light is not signalling. 
It also appears that my headlight is out. I was wondering if the noise is signaling that the light is out or some such thing.
I know so little about VW's. Help. Did you get a definate answer?


----------



## gsonaer (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Clicking noise from steering column (WESTERNMARYLAND16)*

I have 2007 VW Rabbit. I have similar problem with my car. It strated after one month I purchased it. I think it is electrical not mechanical. I took my car to the service for 3 times but they told me that they couldn't replicate the noise.







Does anyone have an idea about this noise and how it can be repaired.


----------



## 03PassatGuy (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an 03 Passat. I am having similar issues. I notice the clicking at several times. When I start the car, I can hear it in correlation with the Supplemental Air Pump. Once the car warms up, I will not hear the noise when at an idle. But I will hear the noise while I am driving. It is not consistent and I do not always hear it while driving. 
I have a theory that it is related to the Fuel Pump Relay. I am going to test if it happens when I have a ¼ tank of gas as opposed to a full tank. 
Maybe someone here can tell me what controls the two relays that are connected to the SAP relay and the Fuel Pump relay.


----------



## V10VRM (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (03PassatGuy)*

Here in the Uk our V10 Rag also ticks, from the passenger side ( right hand drive here of course) so i suppose its a solenoid.?
Rhythmic and every second or so when car at idle, in drive,park or neutral after warmed up.
Cant therefore be column related. Otherwise 90000 miles and alls well.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (03PassatGuy)*

FYI - there is a similar thread in Club Touareg...
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
There are a couple of other threads there that are similar. In these threads the culprit turns out to be a loose auxiliary water pump.
I could not confirm this on my own Touareg. There could be more than one cause...


----------



## fschris (Mar 7, 2010)

my jeep Cherokee does that sometimes ! i think its the turn signal relay ....


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Add me to the list. I posted a comment on this a few months ago.
It's sporadic, sounds mechanical. No pattern. Nothing I can attribute it to. Lasts 10 seconds to several minutes. Comes from the left side of the steering column toward the footwell. Didn't start happening until around 10,000 miles.


----------



## GTIBoxer (Sep 25, 2010)

*Click noise from drivers side footwell*



BajaBeetle said:


> The clicking is a relay but not for the rear defroster. Mine (a V6) clicks like mad sometimes like its trying to correct for something. There is no definite pattern but it seems to be more prevalent when the vehicle is either under load or when it is hot and humid outside. My guess is that it is a relay that has something to do with emissions.


My 2008 GTI exhibits the same noise - a short burst of 8-20 clicks, that sound like a solenoid or relay (or two pieces of plastic hitting each other). The noise appear sporadically, but usually only after the car warms up. The noise started at about 8,000 miles. It appears to happen when the accelerator is pressed slightly, or when letting up on the accelerator. The noise occurs with more frequency when it is hot and humid outside. When I mentioned it to the dealer, he said it had something to do with regulation of emissions - but I have no idea whether to believe him.

I'm concerned something is broken - but it all appears to operate fine. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## Haybi (Dec 2, 2020)

WESTERNMARYLAND16 said:


> *Re: Clicking noise from steering column (bravocharlie)*
> 
> It sounds a little like the clicking noise from the turn signal but not quite that loud. I get also what sounds like a electrical click when you accelerate.


That is a perfect discription of what it is like


----------



## djkremer (Mar 2, 2009)

My 2010 Touareg does the same. Definitely sounds like a relay type click but like others have said not as loud as a flasher relay. The times I have noticed it happening have been on longer trips and if I remember correctly also when I've had the heat cranked up. Oh and it only seems to happen while driving...


----------

